# Flapping Flap - on 230v intake



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

The flap on the 230v external connection point on my 2001 Hymer B544 will no longer click shut and now flaps happily in the breeze as I drive along (unless I stick it down with parcel tape). Does anyone know where I can get a replacement - I guess this would come with the frame too. Thanks in advance


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

zikomo46

If you type flapping flap into the search forums box you will come up with a thread on this and others possible solutions

Aldra :wink:


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Try

caravanstuff 4 u, they are on ebay £11.50 inc postage.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We got a flap only from Brownhills - about £3
Bet Oleary's have them too.
Beware, though, they are white. I didn't realise how yellow we had gone till I fitted the flap 8O 

Patrick


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine is Silver so problem replacing. Used self adhesive Velcro strips on base and flap, works fine.

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As last post stated . . velcro will do the trick


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the same problem and have ordered some button hole magnets from ebay.
I am hoping to superglue one and its keeper in place and hopefully this will do the trick.
Martin


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I replaced the whole unit on my van about a month ago as I could not find anywhere that sold the flap only.
Getting the new unit to fit the existing hole in the van was a little of a problem as the hole was square but the new unit is a little larger with slightly rounded corners. Alot of careful and patient filing did the trick though.
Norman.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Another vote for Velcro - we had the same problem several years ago as you now have, a couple of Velcro buttons have done the trick since.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

aldra said:


> zikomo46
> 
> If you type flapping flap into the search forums box you will come up with a thread on this and others possible solutions
> 
> Aldra :wink:


Digressing slightly, how is doggy?
We possibly will be getting another Poodle ( miniature ) in October.
Can't do without them

Bob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bob

You could not have made a better decision  

Never mind the possible, just go for it you know it makes sense

I will be away in Oct but will be scanning for news on my return

Alberts mum had a miniature poodle and what a character. We had her during holidays, ran with the best of them, a tangled mat of adventure seeking hound

had to be bathed and groomed before she returned 8O 8O 

Shadow is doing so well we can not believe the difference, we think he is putting on weight not losing it  

Aldra


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

aldra said:


> Bob
> 
> You could not have made a better decision
> 
> ...


Thanks Aldra, sorry to the OP for the highjack.


----------

